# Varied Carpet Beetle (on a flower though)



## NateS (May 13, 2010)

already a fairly heavy crop on this one


----------



## Speed JUnkyz (May 15, 2010)

the flower is outstanding....beetle looks like a stink bug haha...

i would say take the shot again without the beetle.....Both are/would be great!!


----------



## NateS (May 15, 2010)

Speed JUnkyz said:


> the flower is outstanding....beetle looks like a stink bug haha...
> 
> i would say take the shot again without the beetle.....Both are/would be great!!




Yeah, I might do that.  I don't usually take many flower photos without bugs though....might give it a shot.


----------



## Speed JUnkyz (May 15, 2010)

yeah I guess they are a dime a dozen huh? lol


----------

